# should I buy a cordless electric chain saw?



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I maintain a 3.5 mile ish loop, I get a blow-down every few months, usually partially rotten douglas fir, or madrona (arbutus), the madronas are often pretty hard, but usually small (under 8"). I usually axe through the soft parts of the firs, and then use a bow saw for the rest. I've got a slow healing sprained knuckle that doesn't like using the axe (I crashed on it in June, using the axe a few weeks later made it really sore again), - I should probably just buy a 12-16" electric chain saw (cheaper and easier than knuckle rehab)... a gas chain saw would cause too much 'concern' in the park where the trails are. 
What do you guys like for saws?
The less time I spend on trail maintenance, the more time I can spend training on the bike, which is hard enough to find time for.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I guess you wouldn't have a problem if it was your other hand that had the healing knuckle. This may be your chance to become ambidextrous with a hatchet. If you're using a full sized ax that may not help. With the hard stuff under 8" a sawsall could work.
Or this-
https://www.lowes.com/pd/BLACK-DECK..._clickID=e2565a18-0124-427c-909a-fbeb8101480d
8.3 lbs.









I've used a corded model for years of tree work.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Last spring I carried my 2000w honda generator in and used a small corded elec chainsaw to cut through two 16-18" cottonwoods, that was a lot of work! (both parts), I blew the breaker on the generator about 5 times. I don't expect anything that big, and if there is a really big storm I'll just borrow one of my dads gas saws.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

ECHO 16 in. 58-Volt Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless Chainsaw-CCS-58V4AH - The Home Depot

I picked up one of these last year for general yard and trail work; haven't fired up the gas saw since, and can't see me having to unless for some unforeseen reason I find myself having to down monster trees and turn them into cordwood on a regular basis. Have 2 batteries that I can swap between the saw, leaf blower and weed whacker units. Super happy with the performance of all of them, and particularly with the reduced maintenance vs gas powered units.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Greenworks 40v battery operated chainsaw. This is my go to for trail work. I've cut through 14 inch pine trees, and even 10 oak trees. Battery life us excellent if used properly.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## slop (Mar 7, 2006)

I just picked up a 20v Black and Decker rechargeable 10'. Worked OK over the weekend. 
+ small size; easy to transport. 
+ I have several other 20v B & D tools and 5 batteries total (very important)
+ cost about $100 for saw and 2 batts
+ got the job done
- not the most powerful tool; takes time to cut
- battery drains fairly quickly, but I have 5 of them.
- small bar but big enough for most stuff.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Greenworks 40v 16" is going strong in it's second year. Handiest chainsaw I ever had, one moving part in the motor, no tools needed for maintenance, excellent bang for the buck. I think cordless electrics have finally arrived for many uses.






https://www.amazon.com/GreenWorks-2...23895&sr=1-2&keywords=greenworks+16"+chainsaw


----------



## DeftJester (Apr 19, 2014)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Greenworks 40v battery operated chainsaw. This is my go to for trail work. I've cut through 14 inch pine trees, and even 10 oak trees. Battery life us excellent if used properly.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


+1

The Kobalt 80v 18" works great too and very low on noise which helps if you need stealth


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes you should buy a cordless electric chainsaw for trail work. Here is a previous thread on the topic: http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/cordless-chain-saw-894504.html

I also have the Greenworks 40V brushless 16" saw and it works great. Part of the decision process is picking a brand/series so that you can use the batteries for other tools as well.

My buddy has the Greenworks 80V brushless 18" saw, and it works well but not significantly better than mine.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Jun 7, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/BLACK-DECK..._clickID=e2565a18-0124-427c-909a-fbeb8101480d
> 8.3 lbs.


Oooh, I think I need one of these cordless alligator loppers. 20 volts seems kind of weak though. Does anyone have experience with one of these?


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I got the Stihl MS-200C this spring. I think I've used my Husky 055 once all year. The Stihl is great, obviously it has it's limitations, but it hasn't been a problem at all.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

This thread made me realize I don't have to lug around a gas powered chainsaw to clear small downfall. So I never spent the money. Lugging a weed eater and gas can is bad enough but a necessary evil for my trail.

But the normal guy with a chainsaw has been on ridiculous overtime and now up to 4 sections blocked as I found tonight.

Trip to home depot, it isn't anything fancy but it'll do what I need, Ryobi 18V 10" cordless.

Nice thing is size and weight is small. So I don't have to hike in. Strap to rack on the fat bike and go. only one downed large sized tree that I wonder how long it will take me to cut apart. Thinking of making a trail feature out of it though instead of just cutting a segment out to open the trail.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

FYI - the 58V Echo weedwhacker that shares battery packs with the chainsaw also kicks major ass.


----------



## Davey Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the black and decker 20v. Works good. Just needs a sharp chain and a couple extra batteries the 2.0v seem as good as the 4.0v and they work just as good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just got out to do some down fall clearing. Works great but even the big battery does last long when you've got multiple big stuff to cut through. I bought the big battery plus the little battery it came with. 3 trees between 10" and 14" diameter was all I got through before both batteries were dead. First charge though so expected to now be at full strength just yet. Biggest problem is pack protectuon circuit. Start drawing hard amps while cutting the pack voltage dips enough to trigger it and done.

I am looking at a weedeater to match but unsure how effective that's really going to be against undergrowth.

This fits great on my rack though. Just need to come up with a better solution than a couple bungies and a velcro strap.










Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

